# Lotus Evija Electric Hypercar



## Foxbat (Nov 23, 2019)

Something for the racers amongst us (if they've got the cash).
Impressive if it lives up to the numbers (including the 9 minutes for a full charge up).








						Lotus Evija: 2000bhp EV hits the track at Goodwood Speedweek | Autocar
					

Upcoming electric hypercar laps the Sussex circuit ahead of customer deliveries next year




					www.autocar.co.uk


----------



## Plucky Novice (Nov 30, 2019)

That's some serious cash - I'll need to sell some books. A lot of books. 

Looks incredible but what's a car without a soundtrack?  Will they have the same sense of drama?


----------



## AlexH (Nov 30, 2019)

It doesn't look like a Lotus.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 2, 2019)

AlexH said:


> It doesn't look like a Lotus.


Agreed. I thought it looked like something McLaren would come out with.


----------

